# New from WV, just got a new Mathews Passion!



## Mathews Passion (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello, Im new here, from WV. I just got a new Mathews Passion bow, Its the smoothest bow iv ever shot. Traded my hoyt kobalt for it. LUV IT!


----------



## ashley89 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats on your new bow! I seen a flier for the mathews passion at the R100. I really wanna check this bow out. I'm new to this whole archery thing. I'm so ready to get my first bow. What color did you end up going with?


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard:welcomesign:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mathews Passion. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT Mathews Passion. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## twelvegaj (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT from A fellow newbie


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Congrats on the new bow!!
Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Wvcountryboy (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to AT...and glad to see a fellow mountaineer on here


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan my wife wants one


----------



## mountaineer2314 (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to AT. Great to have more mountaineers on here!


----------

